# AquaSoil Hell...



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone! I have a planted Fluval Edge 6 gal tank with AquaSoil as a substrate (5 Celestial Pearl Danios and 2 CPO crayfish). I read a lot of awesome things about AquaSoil, but am having one heck of a time cleaning it! Whenever I use a siphon to do a water change, it stirs up the substrate so much that I can barely see my fish! I can only imagine the stress it causes to the inhabitants! Does anyone have any advice for me to help with the silt when doing a cleaning/water change? I hate the layer of "dust" that is left on the plants and decorations after any manipulation!

Cheers,
Lynn


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

You washed it until it ran clear before you first put it in? I have the onyx sand in one, the flourite sand in another. Both are way dustier than any gravel ever was. Dirt tanks are no different. I know they are different companies but the principle is the same. If I were to write a review, I would say the onyx sand is the only one that does not leave a dust cloud at all. You can go in and plant plants and so on to your hearts desire. 

I too, have looked at alternate ways to get the dust to settle permanently. I've had some luck with water clearers Seachem Clarity is some sort of liquid that captures all the small floating dust specks into larger clumps so the manual filtration can remove it. I have not used this iin a tank with fish yet. 

Some people cap the nice expensive stuff that should be good enough not to cap. But how do you clean it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think aquasoil is designed to be used with a gravel vacuum. Most planted tank folks don't vacuum the gravel, as it can damage plants` root systems.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

I did not rinse it, as the bag said not to. When I am siphoning, I don't stick it in the substrate the way you would with gravel, I am just sucking water out for changes. Occasionally, however, I get a tad too close, and BAM Huge black cloud! Yesterday I was attempting to move some rocks in the tank because my CPDs and CPOs are both so shy, I never see them. I knew it would make a mess of the water. I successfully removed the two crays (they are so cute when they are mad!) but I couldn't catch a single danio. I just had to take it slow, and then wait for it to settle. Let me tell you- if you ever put zippy fish in a fluval edge, they are not coming out until they are dead because the opening is so small...


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Gizmo is making a good point. You need to study planted tanks a bit more.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

KalyKe- can you enlighten me then? If I don't use a siphon to get the water out, what am I supposed to use?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You can use a siphon with the gravel vacuum attachment on it, and simply not get it near the gravel. The larger diameter of the gravel vac attachment will prevent your substrate from getting kicked up as bad as a smaller-diameter tube. Trust me, I went through the same pains you're going through.

Definitely should have rinsed your substrate before you put it in though. Chalk it up to lessons learned (kinda like that time I realized why my guppies were dying was because I was changing tank water with the same bucket I was using Lysol to mop my floor with, boy did I feel stupid).


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

LynnCC01 said:


> KalyKe- can you enlighten me then? If I don't use a siphon to get the water out, what am I supposed to use?


I did not say anything about syphons, Gismo did. I said you should read up more. Most if not all of the sands and gravels I know of must be rinsed. Maybe not that weird painted rock stuff you find at wallys. They are created by some kind of industrial cruncher. Then the crunched stuff and all its dust is thrown into a bag. I wish they would sell clean sand or gravel, but it would be so labor intensive they would go out of business.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Aquasoil is neither sand nor gravel. It specifically said not to rinse it, unlike other substrates that I have had that did require rinsing. Maybe you could read up a little more on aquasoil.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

You are absolutely right. 

Everything you say is absolutely magical. 

You have no reason to ask for the opinions or advice of anyone. You know it all.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## LynnCC01 (Feb 7, 2015)

Friend- I am not trying to argue, I am just here looking for help. I hope you can understand.


----------

